# A Shabad By Guru Amar Das Ji To Inspire Us To Seek, To Explore, To Push The Boundaries Of Faith, Tru



## chazSingh (Jul 22, 2013)

Such A Wondrous Shabad by Guru Ji, so many jewels that one can contemplate on. If this Shabad doesn't inspire and get a person to seek the truth, i don't know what would 
I have highlighted many things in the shabad that stick out for me...things i enjoy seeking through my Simran, things i have faith will be revealed one day.

All exists within this 'Cave', our body...the temple....god bless us all on this journey to Self and God Realization.


Within this* cave,* there is an inexhaustible treasure
Within this *cave*, the *Invisible and Infinite Lord abides*
He Himself is *hidden*, and He Himself is *revealed*; through the W*ord of the Guru's Shabad*, *selfishness* and *conceit* are eliminated
I am a *sacrifice*, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who enshrine the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord, within their minds.
The *taste of the Ambrosial Naam* is very sweet! Through the Guru's Teachings, drink in this Ambrosial Nectar.
*Subduing egotism*, the *rigid doors are opened*.
The Priceless Naam is obtained by *Guru's Grace*
*Without the Shabad*, the Naam is not obtained. By Guru's Grace, it is implanted within the mind. 
The Guru has applied the true ointment of *spiritual wisdom to my eyes*.
Deep within, the *Divine Light has dawned*, and the darkness of ignorance has been dispelled.
My light has merged into the Light; my *mind has surrendered*, and I am blessed with Glory in the Court of the Lord. 
Those who look *outside the body*, searching for the Lord, shall not receive the Naam; they shall instead be forced to suffer the terrible pains of slavery.
The blind, self-willed manmukhs do not understand; but when they return once again to their own home, then, as Gurmukh, they find the genuine article
By Guru's Grace, the True Lord is found
*Within your mind and body*, see the Lord, and the filth of *egotism* shall depart
*Sitting in that place*, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord forever, and be absorbed in the True Word of the Shabad.
Those who *close off the nine gates*, and restrain the *wandering mind*,
come to dwell in the Home of the *Tenth Gate*.
There, the *Unstruck Melody of the Shabad *vibrates day and night. Through the Guru's Teachings, the *Shabad is heard*
Without the Shabad, there is only darkness within
The genuine article is not found, and the cycle of reincarnation does not end
The *key is in the hands of the True Guru*; no one else can open this door. By perfect destiny, He is met.
You are the hidden and the revealed in all places.
Receiving Guru's Grace, this understanding is obtained.
O Nanak, praise the Naam forever; as Gurmukh, enshrine it within the mind



http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?ShabadID=344


----------



## dalsingh1zero1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.

For me, an added pleasure of reading Guru Amar Das ji's bani is the way the language very often closely corresponds to Panjabi in its modern form.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 23, 2013)

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹਥਿ ਕੁੰਜੀ ਹੋਰਤੁ ਦਰੁ ਖੁਲੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰੈ ਭਾਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥ 
Saṯgur hath kunjī horaṯ ḏar kẖulai nāhī gur pūrai bẖāg milāvaṇi▫ā. ||7|| 
*The key is in the hands of the True Guru; no one else can open this door. By perfect destiny, He is met. ||7||* 


The key is in his hands, but we have to make the effort to get to the door.

My whole journey of life and simran is the getting to that door.


----------



## chazSingh (Jul 23, 2013)

Luckysingh said:


> ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਹਥਿ ਕੁੰਜੀ ਹੋਰਤੁ ਦਰੁ ਖੁਲੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰੈ ਭਾਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥
> Saṯgur hath kunjī horaṯ ḏar kẖulai nāhī gur pūrai bẖāg milāvaṇi▫ā. ||7||
> *The key is in the hands of the True Guru; no one else can open this door. By perfect destiny, He is met. ||7||*
> 
> ...



yup, being in the right frame of mind, in the present moment, no past, no illusion of future...

and then I say "Guru Ji, I am here...in deep simran...i've spent all my life talking to you...and now it's time to listen...i'm here, i have faith you'll reveal yourself in whatever way you so please" 

God Bless


----------

